# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > حرفه ای: چند سوال مهم در مورد IMSL و موازی نوشتن برنامه ها در C++‎

## shivali

سلام دوستان و مدیر محترم این بخش،

با عضو جدید هستم و نمیدونم که دقیقا چطور و کجا باید سوالاتم رو بنویسم به همین دلیل مجبور شدم که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کنم.

سوالم این هست که :

1. چطور می تونم از کتابخانه IMSL در C++‎  یا visual C++‎ استفاده کنم. (این بخش خیلی برای من مهم هست)

2. موازی نوشتن برنامه ها و یا همون parallel نویسی در C++‎ به چه شکلی هست (از شبکه کردن دو سیستم برای پارالل نوسی تا پارالل نویسی در این زبان)

خیلی ممنون میشم اگر کسی بتونه در این دو بخش بنده رو راهنمایی کنه.

ایمل من : prof.ali.afzali@gmail.com

----------


## shivali

یعنی در مورد IMSL هیچ کسی اطلاعاتی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Desaghi

IMSL یک کتابخانه غیر آزاد هست. اگر بتونید نسخه ای از آن را متناسب با زبان برنامه نویسی C پیدا کنید(البته با کرک) بقیه اش کار مشکلی نیست.

----------


## shivali

سلام. ممنون از پاسخ. اما من از IMSL در ورژن های مختلف فرترن استفاده کردم. فکر نمی کردم کتابخونه مربوط به C++‎ ش غیر آزاد باشه.. راه حل چیه الان؟ چه باید کرد؟

----------


## Desaghi

همه ورژن هاش غیر آزاده ولی بعضی از کامپایلرهای فرترن IMSL را بصورت پیش فرض نصب می کنند. مثل compaq
بهترین راه اینه که بتونید نسخه جدیدش را از نت پیدا کنید.
(من هم دنبالش بودم ولی ...)
البته compaq با VC6 سازگار است.

----------


## shivali

ممنونم. پس کلا یعنی باید خودم بنویسم توابع رو!

----------


## Desaghi

حتما باید ++c کار کنید؟
چه توابعی از IMSL ؟

matlab جوابگو نیست؟

----------


## shivali

نه آخه اون کاری که می خوام بکنم planning هست و کار مطلب نیست.

----------


## jblaox

سلام

آخرین نسخه کامپایلر اینتل دانلود کنdn خودش IMSL نصب میکند ...

----------


## shivali

سلام دوست عزیز. ممنونم از راهنماییتون. آخرین نسخۀ کامپایلر اینتل؟ مجانی؟ میشه لینکش رو بگذارید. ممنون می شم.

----------


## jblaox

معمولا CFD کار ها دنبال این کتابخانه هستند ، البته قفل شکن ها هم همنطور  :لبخند: 

اگر داری چیزی دی کد میکنی و پردازشت خیلی سنگین و پول داری ودستری به کلاستر داری این نسخه مناسب است : (توصیه میشود)
Intel Cluster Studio XE 2013

اگر یک سیستم معمولی داری این نسخه مناسب است :
Intel® Parallel Studio XE

فرق این دو نسخه : software.intel.com

جفتش از این سایت میتوانی دانلود کنی (خودم از این سایت گرفتم تست کردم و کار میکند) :
downloadzone64.co

----------


## shivali

سلام . خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی - خیلی لطف کردین. آره IMSL هم همراه فرترن هست ، هم همراه سی پلاس. از تورنت همشون رو به همراه  intel parallel studio دانلود کردم.

----------


## shivali

راستی این سایتی که زدی : downloadzone64.com خیلی ردیف بود اگر بازم از این جور سایتها می شناسی به ما یاد بده که خیلی پر کاربرده. یا علی

----------


## jblaox

> راستی این سایتی که زدی : downloadzone64.com خیلی ردیف بود اگر بازم از این جور سایتها می شناسی به ما یاد بده که خیلی پر کاربرده. یا علی


دوست عزیز شما اگر شکلت حل شد یک تاپیک بزن و یک مقدار امکانات و شیوه استاده از IMSL بیان کن ...

----------


## shivali

با سلام،

تمام معادلات ریاضی، علی الخصوص معدلات متغیرهای دیفرانسیلی درجه ان ام که خیلی پر کاربردند و یا روشهای مختلف انتگرال گیری، مثلا انتگرال گیری به روش مونته کارلو که بر مبنای تولید اعداد رندوم هست، به راحتی با یک دستور در اول سی یا فرترن (use IMSL) و سپس استفاده از ظوابط توضیح داده شده در این آدرس 

http://www.roguewave.com/support/pro...c-library.aspx

براحتی قابل استفاده است. این امکان هست که شما برای حل یک معادله دیفرانسیلی چند مجهولی از روش (Molecular Dynamic = MD)  که به رانگ کوتان معروف هست و یا با استفاده از روش مونته کارلو (Monte Carlo)
مجبور باشید هفته ها و یا ما هها صرف نوشتن یک برنامه طولانی رو بکنید در صورتی که با داشتن IMSL  شما با یک خط می تونید اون روابط مجهول رو در همان ابتدای برنامه به عنوان پارامترهای ورودی برای روابط دیگر استفاده کنید که باعث بهینه شدن سرعت برنامه و صرفه جویی وحشتناک زیادی در وقتتون برای تحویل یک پروژه بزرگ می شه. اکثر دانشجوهای فیزیک و علوم پایه که شبیه سازی انجام می دن، اگر بتونن از IMSL  استفاده کنند در هر مقطعی می تونن بهترین کارهارو ارائه کنند. بد نیست یک سری مثال های واقعاٌ عالی که در این PDF مجانی اومده رو مرور کنید و به مزیت و قدرت این کتابخونه پی ببرید.

http://www.roguewave.com/documents.a...=core_download
 یا علی 
A.A
24/04/1392

----------


## آسمان11

> معمولا CFD کار ها دنبال این کتابخانه هستند ، البته قفل شکن ها هم همنطور 
> 
> اگر داری چیزی دی کد میکنی و پردازشت خیلی سنگین و پول داری ودستری به کلاستر داری این نسخه مناسب است : (توصیه میشود)
> Intel Cluster Studio XE 2013
> 
> اگر یک سیستم معمولی داری این نسخه مناسب است :
> Intel® Parallel Studio XE
> 
> فرق این دو نسخه : software.intel.com
> ...


سلام ببخشید لینک دانلودintel visual fortran compiler 11.1.051 professional edition with msimsl  رو ندارید؟شدیدا برا پروژم لازمش دارم
متاسفانه خیلی ضروریه

----------


## SINA_KHM

سلام دوستان و مدیر محترم این بخش،
ببخشید با تاخیر نسبت به بقیه مطلب میگذارم. من تازه عضو شدم و این تاپیک رو دیدم. راستش  به خاطر پاین نامه ام  نیاز دارم که از کتابخانه ی IMSL استفاه کنم ولی متاسفانه تا حالا نتونستم پیدا کنم. این لینکی هم که دوستمون فرستادن  "downloadzone64.com" غیر فعال هست. لطفا اگه کسی لینک فعال یا راهی برای دانلود این کتالبخانه برای کامپایلر Intel Fortran داره پیغام بده.
sina.khm.2011@gmail.com

----------


## jblaox

> سلام دوستان و مدیر محترم این بخش،
> ببخشید با تاخیر نسبت به بقیه مطلب میگذارم. من تازه عضو شدم و این تاپیک  رو دیدم. راستش  به خاطر پاین نامه ام  نیاز دارم که از کتابخانه ی IMSL  استفاه کنم ولی متاسفانه تا حالا نتونستم پیدا کنم. این لینکی هم که  دوستمون فرستادن  "downloadzone64.com" غیر فعال هست. لطفا اگه کسی لینک فعال یا راهی برای دانلود این کتالبخانه برای کامپایلر Intel Fortran داره پیغام بده.
> sina.khm.2011@gmail.com




سلام

پیغام خصوصی شما را دیدم گفتم همینجا پاسخ بدهم

با یک سرچ ساده میتوانید نسخه 2016 را پیدا کنید :

Intel Parallel Studio XE 2016 Update 3 Professional

http://p30download.com/fa/entry/61911

امید است دکتر گوگل همه ما را به راه راست هدایت کند .

موفق باشید

----------


## SINA_KHM

با سلام.
تشکر میکنم از پاسخ سریع و دقیقتون. راستش راجع به این قضیه تو تالار های خارجی صحبت کرده بودم و همه گفتند که هیچ راهی برای دانلود رایگان کتابخانه های IMSL  نیست و باید با ارسال لایسنس و پرداخت هزینه اضافی به Intel Fortran  آن را تهیه کنم و بعد از دیدن پست شما ورزن های مختلف  Intel Parallel Studio XE  را سرچ  کردم و در همه جا از جمله لینک شما اشاره شده که کتابخانه  ( MKL(Math Kernel Libraries را دارد و اشاره ای به  (IMSL(International Mathematics and Statics Libraries  که مورد نظر من برای کدنویسی هست نشده است.  می خواستم بدونم این کامپایلر به صورت مشخص کتابخانه های IMSL را دارد یا نه؟
با تشکر.

----------


## SINA_KHM

سلام دوستان. شما میتوانید intel visual fortran compiler 11.1.051 professional edition را از تورنت دانلود کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

